# Bayer Ads....



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody seeing Bayer Ads in-bedded in threads? Just started today. I guess I should be glad its only Bayer that I see...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Those and other ads,,,mods will tell you that you were searching for those products or something like that


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

*I get a mix of everything. My favorite is when I get the lingerie ads*


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Whatever you talk about, even your phone picks it up and I often see ads regarding it VERY soon there after....


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Just got the Bayer ads this time.

Most of the ads I get have zero relation to anything I search or my phone would pick up from audio.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have received ads,on many sites without visiting or talking about the product on my phone. The strange thing is, I was talking with my wife, and not on the phone and she saw the same ads on her laptop!! I also just started seeing the Bayer ads on here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I hadn't noticed the ads embedded in the threads in the new release until today.

The Bayer adds seem to be geared towards farmers.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> I hadn't noticed the ads embedded in the threads in the new release until today.
> 
> The Bayer adds seem to be geared towards farmers.


We are farmers, bum da bum da bum.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea, am getting Bayer ads everywhere and have never used any of their products let alone searched for them or any other brand.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Whatever you talk about, even your phone picks it up and I often see ads regarding it VERY soon there after


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess we must all be talking about improving our crop yields with Bayer products. I also see them throughout.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

The corporate media machine is out of control.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bad luck said:


> Whatever you talk about, even your phone picks it up and I often see ads regarding it VERY soon there after


Please don't tell me you really believe this...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

bad luck if that was true only ads I would see would be for food and fishing.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Please don't tell me you really believe this...


R u kidding? I was seriously talking to my old lady about something we needed at the store the other day and not even 5 minutes later the same exact thing popped up on her phone. Happens all the time. They dont even try to hide it anymore.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes and I also get fat women wearing playtex bras and tampons ads. Was showing the wife yesterday. That comment about past search history is bs. That comment about having a conversation about something and the ads showing up soon after is spot on. 
The latest update to the iPhone has a little orange dot appear when the microphone is active. It is only on when I am using it so I don’t know how big brother does it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Yes and I also get fat women wearing playtex bras and tampons ads. Was showing the wife yesterday. That comment about past search history is bs. That comment about having a conversation about something and the ads showing up soon after is spot on.
> The latest update to the iPhone has a little orange dot appear when the microphone is active. It is only on when I am using it so I don’t know how big brother does it.


You guys are crazy...that's totally illegal...and doesn't happen.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Yes and I also get fat women wearing playtex bras and tampons ads. Was showing the wife yesterday. That comment about past search history is bs. That comment about having a conversation about something and the ads showing up soon after is spot on.
> The latest update to the iPhone has a little orange dot appear when the microphone is active. It is only on when I am using it so I don’t know how big brother does it.


All phones are the same...the mic is only active when you want it to be...you guys are nuts.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> R u kidding? I was seriously talking to my old lady about something we needed at the store the other day and not even 5 minutes later the same exact thing popped up on her phone. Happens all the time. They dont even try to hide it anymore.


Lol...maybe your house is bugged...it sure isn't bugged by your phone...question, you're saying it's your wife's phone that did this right?..I'm gonna go out on a limb and say she does online shopping...of course, you're gonna say she doesn't...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> All phones are the same...the mic is only active when you want it to be...you guys are nuts.


Now you did it.
I would assume you said" nuts "because you want to see an add with some fuzzzyones


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So in this thread I see 4 imbedded Bayer ads....Fungicide, weedkiller, corn and soybean disease. Could be worse adds I guess as its easy to skip over them.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Yes and I also get fat women wearing playtex bras and tampons ads. Was showing the wife yesterday. That comment about past search history is bs. That comment about having a conversation about something and the ads showing up soon after is spot on.
> The latest update to the iPhone has a little orange dot appear when the microphone is active. It is only on when I am using it so I don’t know how big brother does it.


So were you talking about fat women, bras and tampons?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Now you did it.
> I would assume you said" nuts "because you want to see an add with some fuzzzyones


Roflmao...no, but that would prove a point I guess...lol.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Those and other ads,,,mods will tell you that you were searching for those products or something like that


Weird that I only get adds from one company and I've been using a lot of searching.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Weird that I only get adds from one company and I've been using a lot of searching.


I get the bayer ads too, I'm thinking they are affiliated with the site??..but I also get ads from products I've searched...on this site and others...but 90% aren't ads generated by the site.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup bayer ads and side by side ads. And I can guarantee I have searched neither of those.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Prior to the Bayer adds i was seeing Geico adds embedded in the forums


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Yup bayer ads and side by side ads. And I can guarantee I have searched neither of those.


Have you ever talked about them around your phone???..lol...hard to differentiate which ones are site based and which ones are user based...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

About seven bayer ads just in this thread . I'm finding it funny so far, the ads don't really bother me much. Might be a sponsor? Or getting a leg up on pot farming!🤡


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

JamesF said:


> About seven bayer ads just in this thread . I'm finding it funny so far, the ads don't really bother me much. Might be a sponsor? Or getting a leg up on pot farming!🤡


I don't pay attention to them either...not a big deal...I just keep on scrolling...no sense in trying to figure out a science to it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Have you ever talked about them around your phone???..lol...hard to differentiate which ones are site based and which ones are user based...


No and I keep external speaker turned off on my phone. Funny though when I'm around any of my buddies that don't have that turned off they always get ass and **** about what we were talking about


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It is my phone Shad not the wife’s. It’s one of those things that make you go hmmmmm. No Alexis in our house either.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

come on dude it happens alot, you will be having a conversation next thing your bombed with ads about it, your phone and tv are listening and they talk to each other all the time.........my i phone x even has a feature i can turn on so if my name comes up in conversation the dam thing lets me know ?????


----------



## bontron3 (Jan 31, 2015)

@Shad Rap 
How does Alexa know you're asking a question if your phone isn't always listening??


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bustedrod said:


> come on dude it happens alot, you will be having a conversation next thing your bombed with ads about it, your phone and tv are listening and they talk to each other all the time.........my i phone x even has a feature i can turn on so if my name comes up in conversation the dam thing lets me know ?????


This is why I won't let a smart tv or one of those speakers that you can talk to in my house. Bad enough having a cell phone


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like Bayer got the boot.....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like every 3rd post ad is a Bayer ad.
Snake, they are back.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Go premium.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea, am getting Bayer ads everywhere and have never used any of their products let alone searched for them or any other brand.


Same.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

someone suggested that the admins were loading the ads to get us to go "premium" - i said no way - but after kagee's post....mmmmm makes me wonder - nah no way


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looked like they got zapped. No Bayer or other imbedded ads in this post.... No premium membership either.

Woops spoke too soon,


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Gone for me for now....had to be site produced.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Would have been ok if was ads for beautiful women in bikinis. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just wondering,,,, Have you guys installed the ADD BLOCKER that was posted on this forum a while back,,,, & does it work on these pop-ups?
DAMN those BAYER adds, for screwing with our privacy! ;>)


*(another rant) 
It's like TRYING to watch TV, & being forced to view 10,000 CHEVY & GM COMMERCIALS!!!! THE SAME ONE, OVER & OVER AGAIN!!! Like water torture,,,,,they DRIVE ME CRAZY!

I'm so sick of those commercials,,,, If GM was the last car producer in the USA,,,, I STILL WON'T BUY ONE!
They are wasting Billions,,, & putting it on our price tag!



Ya know,,,, 
I want my 'SMART TV' to ONLY SHOW ME COMMERCIALS OF STUFF I MIGHT WANT TO BUY! Right?
Like 'FOOD'! Specially the 2 for $5 deals! Keep them com'n ;>)
And that 15 sec DIAMOND/ jewelry commercial,,,,, I'll never BUY one,,, I just love gocking at the STRAWBERRY BLONDE DOLLBABY that's laying on the bed! lmbo,,,,,*


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I am not saying I'm better than anybody else, but buying a premium membership was the smartest thing I ever did. No ads and I'm helping support these forums that we gain so much fun and support from.
And now back to your regularly scheduled ads.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Now I see SPAM from Bayer and Lazy


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I prefer the Bayer ads 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

And this is why I shot the toaster... I just _KNEW_ "they" were listening through the toaster...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

If we went premium what else would we have to complain about ?
Complaining about the "great update "got old, had to move on to new more exciting complaints


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

So you dont think your phones are listening? Bullshit!!!! Went out to eat last night with the family. Ordered a water and a PBR coffee to drink. What pops up on my old ladys phone today?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Now I see SPAM from Bayer and Lazy


Spam? Don't knock it til you fried it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> I think I prefer the Bayer ads 🤣 🤣 🤣


I'd been thinking about paying to support these forums we gain so much fun from for awhile. The ads convinced me. Sometimes you have to give back a little.
Another little factoid for me is I interact with my phone. The ads were making it very busy for me. That and I have big fat fingers.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Another example...yesterday, on a whim, I go to local jewelry store to get some jewelry for the better half for Christmas.....I take my phone with me....

In store, woman is showing me various jewelry, I’m asking questions, discussing options....etc.....make a purchase 

At NO TIME....EVER .....have I looked up jewelry prices/information/nothing on either of my cell phones nor laptop....not in days or hours before -during-after.....nor have I even texted anybody about these....

In the 1/2 hour I have been on my phone this morning reading news, no less than 5 ads for VERY SIMILAR jewelry has popped up on my phone....


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I got called out to repair a truck that died right by the local Caterpillar dealer. I got the truck fired up and pulled into the dealer to finish putting it back together. (They gave me permission). That was on Wednesday. Yesterday, I started seeing Caterpillar tractor ads on here! I don’t mind much, I just hate the ads that play like a commercial. Those ones I can’t stop unless I close the app


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

If you are using goggle maps and your history is on they know every place your phone goes. Google map timelines sends me a email about four times a year that shows every city, State, store, restaurant' ect, every place that I have visited for each month. It tells you how many miles you've traveled and hours traveled, places visited. You can TURN IT OFF if you want. It tracks everywhere your phone goes, everywhere! It even shows the locations you've fished.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

That is why google maps was taken off my phone and location is turned off.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bad luck said:


> Another example...yesterday, on a whim, I go to local jewelry store to get some jewelry for the better half for Christmas.....I take my phone with me....
> 
> In store, woman is showing me various jewelry, I’m asking questions, discussing options....etc.....make a purchase
> 
> ...


Your smart TV is also listening.


----------

